# lobster



## eman (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone on the north east coast got the hook up on lobster?

 I just want to find out if paying to have them shipped in is cheaper than the $14.99 / lb i have to pay here for live lobsters.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 6, 2011)

The short answer- no, although this place gets close if you want to spend $302.95.

http://www.mainelobsterdirect.com/Catalog/lobsters.cgi/Welcome.html

Or this one will get you down to $12/lb, check under Package Deals, the last one. Shipping is extra, apparently.

http://www.simplylobsters.com/


----------



## brokenwing (Jan 6, 2011)

4 years ago i got a whole lobster in maine when i was visiting for 12 dollars steamed.  Mean those above sites are expensive.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 6, 2011)

brokenwing said:


> 4 years ago i got a whole lobster in maine when i was visiting for 12 dollars steamed.  Mean those above sites are expensive.


Come on back, prices haven't changed that much from 4 years ago up here, although the drive up will be a deal breaker with gas north of $3.25/gal.


----------



## eman (Jan 6, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> The short answer- no, although this place gets close if you want to spend $302.95.
> 
> http://www.mainelobsterdirect.com/Catalog/lobsters.cgi/Welcome.html
> 
> ...


Thanks cliff,'

 I didnt think it would work out any cheaper.

 i know here i can get a sack of crawfish for about $40.

 But it's twice that much to live ship them .


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Bob here's another place I have heard of. They come highly recommended from one of the news shows I listen too.

http://www.livelob.com/default.aspx  

Here's the store I bought the lobster I smoked in Jesery. Thye were 7.99lb in November but I was there too.

http://www.bestlobster.com/aboutus.html


----------



## quityerbitchin (Jan 11, 2011)

did you say you smoked lobsters??? Do you have details?


----------

